# Your broadhead of choice?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

My wife and I have bow hunted for 3 years now and between the 2 of us we have killed 4 bucks using 4 different types of broadheads. I've killed one with a swhacker and one with a g5 stryker. My wife has killed one with a g5 Montec and one with a 3 blade grim reaper. I'd say all of these broadheads performed satisfactorily with the mechanicals doing slightly better for us than the fixed blades have. However, I'm always looking to try new things and see if there is something that is maybe just a little bit better. Two criteria that I really want to see in a broadhead are easy to tune and easy to sharpen. Anyone have recommendations for broadheads that provide this? What broadhead are you using and why do you choose that head?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Slick Trick Magnum 4 blade fixed. Next would be the Muzzy 4 blade fixed. I like punching a shotgun slug sized hole through both lungs and I prefer fixed blade heads. Killed 2 deer, neither one has gone more than 20-30 yards after being hit.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bo0YaA said:


> Slick Trick Magnum 4 blade fixed. Next would be the Muzzy 4 blade fixed. I like punching a shotgun slug sized hole through both lungs and I prefer fixed blade heads. Killed 2 deer, neither one has gone more than 20-30 yards after being hit.


+1 on what Bo0yaA says, especially the fixed bade parts.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Bo0YaA said:


> Slick Trick Magnum 4 blade fixed. Next would be the Muzzy 4 blade fixed. I like punching a shotgun slug sized hole through both lungs and I prefer fixed blade heads. Killed 2 deer, neither one has gone more than 20-30 yards after being hit.


Are you the fellow Diamond Outlaw shooter here, Booyaa, or am I thinking of someone else.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

That's me, 29.5" draw, 70lbs


----------



## utjer (Jun 30, 2010)

4 blade fixed muzzy has what I have shot for over 20 years.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

I have used muzzy 3 blade 100 gr for years they have always performed the way I had expected, this year I shot the same arrow for my bull as I did for my doe just replaced the blades the tip remains sharp even after going through bone. I cant get away from things that work


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

Broad heads are just like anything else in life it comes down to personal preference. I have heard horror stories about just about every broad head out there. It is no different than trucks some prefer fords while others prefer chevy, dodge, or some other brand. Find what works for you and what you like and use it. That being said I have used the Grim Reaper three blade mechanical in 1 3/8 inch cut and have done really well. Great short blood trails. My brothers and wife use the muzzy 3 blade which have worked great as well. both of these two broad heads have shot the same as field points for us and they use replaceable blades so they are a super easy to swap out and have a fresh razor sharp edge.


----------



## Billy3136 (May 31, 2015)

I use the Muzzy MX-4 (4 blade fixed) for elk and big game in other states where they don't allow mechanicals. It just does the job well. As for whitetails in the Midwest, you really can't beat the 2 Blade Rage. They are expensive and you can't re-sharpen them. But, if you hit a deer with a Rage, they never run far and I have never lost one. The new chisel point Rage and the Hypodermic Rages have very good penetration.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I still like the EPEK heads. Another dead elk this year with them. The only problem is that you can't get them any more. 

I still have about 6 of the EPEK heads -- so maybe in another 6 years I'll start looking to replace them with something else!


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've shot a grim reaper, ramcat, slick trick, and ulmer edge. I've taken a deer, elk, deer and both in the same order as the broadheads. All a flown great out of my bow. While trying the out the ulmer edge on targets this year, I also tried a 3 blade muzzy, a toxic and a muzzy trocar. Plus I shot my remaining slick trick. The ulmer edge landed with my field points, along with the slick tricks. The next closest was the muzzy trocar, then teh 3 blade muzzy, and finalling the toxic. The toxic were so far out that I woulnd't even want to try and tune my bow to them. The trocar would be an easy tune to get them to group with my field points. I'm very impressed with the durability of the slick stricks, one big down fall to the ramcat (pending all your bolts that hole the blades on are tight, this is another story). I'm impressed with how the ulmer edge did on both the elk and deer I took this year. It blew through the elk like I would have expended it to on a deer.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

G5 Strikers!!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Check out the Innerloc Stainless Extreme broadheads. They are not "en vogue" anymore, but they are as sharp and strong as any 3 blade on the market. Interestingly enough, they are some of the cheapest heads around. $26.99 for 3 at Sportsman's. Replacement blades are $18 for 18 blades at Jakes. I've used them since 2011. They've blown through deer, and they blew through my bull elk this year. I've never had one break, even when I miss the target. 

I will add that I've also experimented with Grim Reapers and had great results.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I've shot a bunch of different heads. Bear Razors to Mechanicals and everything else in-between. All have worked well. I currently shoot the Magnus Stingers and Buzz Cutts. I don't think they work any better than any of the other brands, I just like the appearance of a traditional looking broad head.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

G5 Striker here. 3 elk no problems. Hits where I point them.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I have used Spitfires, montecs, muzzy standard and now mangnus buzzcuts, all did their job. Muzzy as durable but some of the heads wobbled.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

muzzy x-3 100gr love them. if it was not those i would say Rage


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I like wac'em 3 blade. Fixed blade that flys almost exactly the same as my field points.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

G5 Striker


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

G5 and I use the G5 practice broadheads.

.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

Every one of them will kill if you can hit them. Find one that is accurate enough to hit and you will be on to something.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

After this year and seeing various broadheads put to work I will say:

*No* to Rage Hypodermics

*Yes* to G5 Montecs


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Muzzy MX3, switched from Rage after 2 of them failed to deploy the blades on shot elk.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

currently using the G5 T3 but the reaper hybrid is interesting to me. i like the idea of a mechanical that still cuts even if something goes wrong and it doesnt deploy.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

APD said:


> currently using the G5 T3 but the reaper hybrid is interesting to me. i like the idea of a mechanical that still cuts even if something goes wrong and it doesnt deploy.


I do like that idea, I was looking at those the other day.

I think G5 is smart. That is why I love the montec. Flies great after sighting in field points. It also has some wicked back cuts on it so every surface that could touch the deer is a sharp blade.

The reaper hybrid also looks a little stronger like if you hit a shoulder it would do damage. That is why I am going all fixed.. I feel like you eliminate a lot of errors that can happen.

Let us know if you try the reaper!


----------

